# Will this reel do ?



## EnjoyFish (Mar 8, 2021)

I am mostly spinner reel type guy... I would like to give casting reel a chance for surf fishing .. I have couple casting reels which I use for fresh water fishing ..catfish . trolling ...

Amazon.com : Daiwa Accudepth Plus-B Line Counter Levelwind Fishing Reel (Silver, 27) : Spinning Fishing Reels : Sports & Outdoors


Dont seem too heavy ... Will this be good for casting ?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry I’m not a baitcaster like your showing. I’m use to spinning reels. Maybe someone will help with your answer soon.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

What size rod u got


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Level wind and line counters will bring your distance down


----------



## EnjoyFish (Mar 8, 2021)

This is the only rod I have which would fit this reel.





__





Amazon.com: Customer reviews: Daiwa Wilderness 8' 6" MHACTION DR862MHR DOWNRIGGER Rod


Find helpful customer reviews and review ratings for Daiwa Wilderness 8' 6" MHACTION DR862MHR DOWNRIGGER Rod at Amazon.com. Read honest and unbiased product reviews from our users.



www.amazon.com





I am not too concerned about distance at this point as I am just trying to "get into it". I just dont want to make it a horrible experience. Are there any rods under $50 which would accommodate me better ? I have couple spinning surf rods (10 and 11 feet) as well which I plan on using otherwise.

I also have old Ambassadeur reel (Sweden made) somewhere .. cant find it at the moment.. maybe it would be better ?

thanks


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

You need to find that ambassadeur and pick a different rod.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Find your Abu and put it to use. Even the 5000 and 6000 with level winds are good. Even better if you have a 5500 or 6500. Heck I like the 5600 and the 6600. I only have about Fifteen Abu reels that I use.

FYI....5000 and 6000 basically are level winds with bushings instead of bearings in the spools. They work fine.
5000, 5500, 5600 are all the same size and line capacities
6000, 6500, 6600 are larger than the 5K series
5000, 5500, 6000 and 6500 have a button on side to push to cast
5600 and 6600 have a thumb bar across the middle to cast
anything ending in 01 is left handed.

If you have a reel with something like 5500 C3 the C3 tells how many ball bearings are in the real plus the anti-reverse
A "CS" is a level wind
A "CT" is a non-level wind

There are dozens of more initials for Abu's but that will get you going.


----------



## ABombs (Oct 13, 2020)

I am partial to old Penn conventional reels. Find yourself a Squidder 146 with an aluminum spool, and it will throw further than anything else. Used they can be found under $30.

The Daiwa SL30SH is a popular reel on here. Been recommended a lot for casting. I don't yet have one to play with. Used you can find them under $100.


----------

